# Dragonstar on IRC?



## Psychotic Dreamer (Feb 13, 2002)

I was curious if anyone was thinking of running a Dragonstar game over IRC?  I would be interested in playing in such a game.  You can email me at bentleyml@yahoo.com


----------

